# Yet another sick sparrow :(



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello. I have another sparrow (male) here. He is in better shape than the last female. I'm starting with the antibiotics NOW just in case. He is fluffed up and he let me caught him, but he started "squeaking" (not squeaking, but dunno how to call that. It was clearly a complaining noise). When I put him in the cage, he started flying (I sort of thought I did wrong in taking him home), but when I came back he was fluffed up again. He started eating a couple of seeds a bit ago.

Droppings are just urates.

Input?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Poops:











Also, I don't know if I'm imagining things now, but I think he smells sort of bad. Not as bad as the other sparrow though (link to the thread).


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I am medicating with a medication that combines sulfadimethoxine, sulfaquinoxaline, trimethoprim, and vitamin k; and enrofloxacin. The vet said it shouldn't be bad to mix them. I'm giving him the meds at different times though.
Poop has changed to a light brown color, similar to mustard but less yellowish. He doesn't look any different. He is better than when I just found him, but he had already gotten better by friday night.
Yesteday my mom moved his cage to the bathroom because of the movement sensor of the alarm, but she forgot to turn on the heating pad. When I came back he was all puffed up, but as soon as the heating pad heated up he was feeling better.
He is still weak but bites me like a little monster whenever I pick him up. He also tries to escape flying when I stick my hand into the cage to grab him. He eats fine, or so it seems.
One of his eyes looks bad. He has it semi-closed, and looks like... sunken.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Eye:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Was glad to see you post on the S-T board, Pawbla, and get some responses there. There just aren't a lot of people here on P-T with sparrow experience. That eye looks like it has been damaged/injured, and it also looks like he may have pox. Are you treating the eye with any drops or ointment?

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, I'm posting in both just in case somebody can add more ^^. Starling Talk is great.

I went to a vet today. He is not avian but he is willing to help. He said the eye thing looks like it's due to an old injury that seems to have healed (or rather is healing, as he keeps scratching it against the floor). Actually the whole skull looks like sunken there. He has an eye, but it does not look good. Do you think he can be released anyways? He doesn't look exactly "happy" here.
The vet gave me some drops for his eye. Didn't mention any illness though.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

He's dying. 

This sucks. I was thinking he'd make it. I had changed antibiotics to one that was supposed to be better. This totally caught me off guard. I feel terrible.


----------

